# Lost Dog and Cat Burton-On-Trent



## Staceybob

Hey guys; thought I'd post a few that we've had in at the vets recently.

02/07/09
Ginger Cat; found on Lindern Road Barton-Under-Needwood. Unfortunately had been ran over and suffered severe head injuries; chest break and leg breaks. Unfortunately the injuries were that bad that we needed to put the poor fellow to sleep. If you think this might be yours; please PM me as we are keeping him until someone comes forward.

03/07/09
Yorkie; Silver/Tan, Female; little hernia. Found on Princess Street Burton-On-trent. Wearing a red collar; and a 'discoloured' lead (the lead looks quite old and is more a discoloured brown). We're not sure how old this dog is; but if you think this dog might be yours, then please PM me.

Hope this helps anyone!

Stacey xxx


----------

